# 2 Brother-Printer betreiben an einem PC



## guenhol (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Experten,
habe bei einem Kollegen einen Brother Laserprinter HL5240L installiert. Zusätzlich auch den Brother-Printer MFC-235C (wg. faxen, scannen und kopieren). Leider ist die Installation bisher mißlungen, ob ohne oder mit angeschlossenem Gerät. Laut HDB soll die mitgelieferte CD-ROM das "MFL-Pro Suite" installieren, d.h. alle Programme, einschließlich Druckertreiber. Es wird scheinbar nur die Faxfunktion installiert. Das Brother Solutions Center, mit dem die verschiedenen Programme aufgerufen werden können, ist ebenfalls nicht zu sehen.
Mach ich bei der Installation etwas verkehrt oder können die beiden Drucker nicht miteinander?
über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen,
herzliche Grüße
guenhol


----------

